# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Modlisation  l'aide du design pattern Observer

## Pierre Castelain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Modlisation  l'aide du design pattern Observer

Exemple de modlisation d'un "univers"  l'aide du design pattern Observer et dveloppement d'un affichage graphique de celui-ci.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

